# Priorite a droite



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Just when it seemed to have almost died out, this happens.

http://www.connexionfrance.com/Paris-traffic-lights-Bordeaux-accidents-18880-view-article.html

Surely boosting the priorite a droite in Paris will produce a ripple through out the whole country leading to an increase in accidents. I would have assumed that traffic regulation was a typical area were Europe wide harmonisation of right of way etc could be beneficial.

Davy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I am sure that I have recently come across small towns in back woods France where on entering you actually see a sign saying Priorite a droite. And vividly remembering a local exercising the right in one. Can Mayors have an input into the highway code in La Belle France?

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ah yes the EU at it's best it seems.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't worry, the average French citizen does not understand, or listen to what goes on in Paris - to them it is the capital and that's it, of no further importance other than somewhere to swear at....

Secondly virtually none of the French understand it anyway so boosting it from zero might take it to 0.00001% understanding and fewer still having the ability or the desire to put it into practice.

Since French insurance insists on knock for knock because even the insurance companies do not understand it, and that saves a lot of hassle, so if you get bumped your insurance sorts you out and you don't worry about "blame" - that culture doesn't exist unless you have at least 6 independent witnesses and they are all Gendarme and all have their grandparents with them......

There are a enough things to worry about IMO, this is not one of them...

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Can Mayors have an input into the highway code in La Belle France?
> 
> Dick


Apparently so. This is one I love as it appears typically French "Two feuding mayors of neighbouring Paris suburbs took their spat to surreal lengths by each declaring the same street one-way, but in opposite directions."
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...re-street-one-way-in-opposite-directions.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You've got to be careful in Bailleul near the Belgian border,,,,,,,,,,,where we frequently visit, very hot on the 'Priorite a droite' 

Nearly caught me out at first.........now am cautious :wink2:

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do teh Spanish have that rule? I'm pretty sure it was Barcelona where I nearly got caught out by a lady sweeping out from a side street. The signs did say she had the right but I hadn't noticed in all the cacophony of signage.

Fortunately I was able to avoid her.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes local mayors have a big input about which rules to introduce and which to do a Gallic shrug at..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I aslways look on the road surface to see whether the side road exit has either a solid line across it for 'Stop', or a broken line for 'Give Way'. 

If there is neither I proceed as if it is 'Priorite a Droite'

But is it not ridiculous that one country in Europe has this rule? I wonder at what speed they expect a 44t artic to drive at to stop on a sixpence?

Geoff


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

In my experience prioite a droite is still widespread across France in small towns and villages, presumably at the behest of the local mayor. Normandy is a particular stronghold of this practice and I can attest to a few emergency stops and loudly blowing horns before I got savvy and it still catches me out occasionally.

Some places have the courtesy to put up a warning sign as you enter, most not. I just treat it as a welcome opportunity to travel more slowly.  You develop a feeling for it after a while, a good indicator is a lack of road markings. It also happens in Benelux countries although to a lesser extent.

Sandy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its bonkers that rule but surely as a local you would have to be an idiot to exercise the right to use it knowing that there is a good chance of meeting someone, perhaps a Brit in a motorhome who is not aware of it. A one ton Clio against a four ton Kontiki is not going to end well (For the Clio  ). Ive only experienced it once but thankfully the car in question screeched to a halt in the nick of time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do we have a conclusion as to best behaviour yet then?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It might be bonkers Barry but beware in Cherbourg. We have found several, not all which makes the confusion. Ironically in places with obtuse junctions and heavily congested with parked cars. All of a sudden a local who knows the rule will dive out of a side turning knowignly glaring at you waiting for the abuse. 
I often wonder if they want their car written off to claim on you for a new one.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A bloody stupid, narrow minded, totally unsafe and downright ludicrous idea and the t*** that first thought of it needs Guilotining, as does any other p**** that even thinks it's a sensible rule ('cos it ain't) 

A personal view you understand!

Having just negotiated my way around the back streets of Santander I can attest that here it appears to be EVERYONE has priority over everyone else ESPECIALLY over English tourists trying to follow a sat nag AND avoid the suicidal moped riders who I am sure have NO sense of fear or self preservation whatsoever!!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did you witness the high powered scooter riders of the Cote D'Azur Andy? Completely bonkers. Scooters the size of Harleys and twice as fast. I quite enjoyed rush hour around Nice and St Tropez but the little Vision 110cc was no match for these monsters.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> over English tourists trying to follow a *sat nag* AND avoid the suicidal moped riders who I am sure have NO sense of fear or self preservation whatsoever!!
> 
> Andy


Does Mrs Plodd know that you call her that?

My understanding of the incredibly dangerous and stupid priorite a droit rule, is as follows;

1. if there is a give way or stop sign it does not apply, give way if you are on the smaller road, even if it means waiting 10 minutes for a vehicle to give way to........

2. if the junction is only marked by white posts with red tops then give way as (1)

3. if the junction is completely unmarked then use rule 1 as a guide and give way accordingly,

4. if you cannot see a junction, you are probably off road, and if it is green and fuzzy it is called a _chemin rurale_ and the _priorite a droite_ rule does not apply, provided you are driving a combine harvester WITH the cutting blade in place, ensuring a 7m width...... if you are NOT driving that, go back to rule 1.

5. If you think "I am on a road and that is a farm entrance coming in on the bend", then rule 1 is always accurate as the French farmers cannot see out of any windows at the side, or at the rear and only sometimes at the front.

It's dead simple and sadly if you ignore it that may well be how you end up; dead, simples and of course, it is YOUR fault.....

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It surely is the sensible solution in places without roadsigns. And outside of urban areas I have encountered quite a few, not only in France but other counties in Europe.

But to impose it in what would otherwise be a suburban or large village situation is stupid. Don't get me started on some of the roundabout rights of way in Spain or Greece 

Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Did you witness the high powered scooter riders of the Cote D'Azur Andy? Completely bonkers. Scooters the size of Harleys and twice as fast. I quite enjoyed rush hour around Nice and St Tropez but the little Vision 110cc was no match for these monsters.


Yep!

Devoid of ALL possible semblance of self preservation or basic common sense, but there again they are/were Frenchbafter all

Andy


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I've occasionally been caught out in small villages and towns centres.

On the main roads I trust the yellow diamond signs indicating priority and the ones where it finishes but I get wary in very rural areas. 

Do the white posts with red bands on them have any significance out in the sticks?

The other manoeuvre that catches me is where you join a main road and can pull halfway across and sit in the middle. I always wait until it's clear in both directions!

Steve


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Having driven in France for UK companies, their training usually includes an explanation of how the following signs indicate when there is or is not priorite a droite

However, whilst looking online for images of the signs to post I came across this website which seems to make it all as clear as mud!

http://www.vendee-guide.co.uk/priority-a-droite.htm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, clear as mud.

Ray.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually I found it very helpful. Needs careful reading but explains things I never understood, for example what the yellow triangle means and the implication of the big 'X' crossroads sign. I always interpreted the X as 'any kind of junction' and didn't appreciate the Priorite a droite implication. I am just prepared to give way at any junction without clear road markings. Can anyone tell me what the sign of a car means on a French motorway?

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

holeshole said:


> Can anyone tell me what the sign of a car means on a French motorway?
> 
> Alan


If you mean the blue / white one then it means it is not really a motorway but motorway regulations apply i.e like the UK A1(M), A3 (M) etc


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Isn't it daft that you can have a road that ISNT a motorway BUT all the motorway regulations apply? So WTF is it then!

Surely if all the Regs apply then it must be a motorway, 'cos it cannot be anything else BECAUSE of those regulations, or am I missing something here? 

It's probably summat stooopid like it cannot be a motorway because it doesn't have a hard shoulder, so if it hasnt got one (hard shoulder that is) which i believe is a requirement of a motorway, how can the motorway regulations apply?.

Arghhhh........... brain fade, nurse NURSE !!, more alcohol urgently required for Mr Plodd.

Andy

Before anyone asks I worked in Dorset, and we countreee yokels don't 'have none of those new fangled motorway wotsit fingies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> A bloody stupid, narrow minded, totally unsafe and downright ludicrous idea and the t*** that first thought of it needs Guilotining, as does any other p**** that even thinks it's a sensible rule ('cos it ain't)
> 
> A personal view you understand!
> 
> ...


I think you should stop sitting on the fence and say how you feel Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So just to be accurate, you approach a T junction and have to give way to traffic from the right, and not the left, which would be the first traffic to hit you if you pulled out, that is just effing stupid.

I just don't get it, I've not driven in france since 1989, and only then on a Motorcycle.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Isn't it daft that you can have a road that ISNT a motorway BUT all the motorway regulations apply? So WTF is it then!


A little explanation of the A1(M) that I am sure will interest you. Basically as I see it these are sections of trunk roads that have been upgraded to (M) standard. When, (or if), the A1 is completely upgraded then I presume it will become the M1x or something like it. Perhaps I was wrong to say they are not really a motorway and to answer your question 'they are motorway sections of a trunk road'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1(M)_motorway


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not to mention the single track part of it, bonkers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think you should stop sitting on the fence and say how you feel Andy


Funny you should say that!

I have trouble actually sitting down these days owing to all the splinters in my @rse from sitting on the fence so much:wink2:

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Before anyone asks I worked in Dorset, and we countreee yokels don't 'have none of those new fangled motorway wotsit fingies.


Then you are lucky that you have passed your driving test and will not have to do the proposed learner driving on the motorway. I am not sure how it will work and it will obviously not be part of the test as "The lessons will not be mandatory and driving instructors will decide when their students are ready".
It would a considerable expense for a Dorset learner to spend half a day on a motorway in a driving school car.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38464776


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep!

Another daft idea that was promulgated BEFORE anyone looked it the implications!

I believe the only other county, like Dorset, not to have an inch of motorway is Norfolk

Andy


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I first fell foul of the dreaded "Priorite a droite" in 1971 when on our way to Spain. We were on the N20 and had just passed through a small village when a tractor suddenly appeared out of a small lane on our right. The kids thought it hilarious as I just about evacuated my bowels. Fortunately we were travelling fairly slowly so we managed to miss it.


Also I remember how enraged the French got if you were travelling at night with white headlights instead of the French yellow ones. I must admit the yellow headlights were very good I can't remember ever getting dazzled by them. I must admit the following year I bought some yellow masks to cover my headlights.


Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Isn't it daft that you can have a road that ISNT a motorway BUT all the motorway regulations apply? So WTF is it then!
> 
> Surely if all the Regs apply then it must be a motorway, 'cos it cannot be anything else BECAUSE of those regulations, or am I missing something here?
> 
> ...


Andy

I am not a Highways Engineer, but AFAIK we do not have one on MHF.

I surmise that while the A1(M) adhers to certain M/Way requirements, e.g. exits are all to the left etc. it may not adher in all respects e.g. length of on/off slip roads or gradients on two-lane sections etc.

But I am guessing.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Andy
> 
> I am not a Highways Engineer, but AFAIK we do not have one on MHF.
> 
> ...


I know of at least two motorways with exits on the right Geoff, the M8 and the A58M.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Yep!
> 
> Another daft idea that was promulgated BEFORE anyone looked it the implications!
> 
> ...


Only if you think there are no counties outside of England 

Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> I must admit the following year I bought some yellow masks to cover my headlights.
> Don


The thing to remember is that in order to have yellow headlights the mask blocked light of other wavelengths so ONLY the yellow got through, and that meant less light was available to actually see with! Glad to see that they (The French) kicked that idea into the long grass many years ago now.

Personally I think HID headlights should be compulsoriary on all new cars, I have them on dip and main (factory fit not illegal aftermarket) and they are simply fantastic to drive behind at night, I would have killed to have had them on patrol cars in the past. LED headlights are even better!

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Personally I think HID headlights should be compulsoriary on all new cars, I have them on dip and main (factory fit not illegal aftermarket) and they are simply fantastic to drive behind at night, I would have killed to have had them on patrol cars in the past. LED headlights are even better!
> 
> Andy


Not if it is a dark night a single carriageway road and you are driving towards someone with them, even if they are properly adjusted so as not to cause dazzle, they are still VERY bright IMO and that does reduce your won effectiveness after you have passed them.... I find them VERY bright and if NOT dipped rapidly they do cause a major problem. That, is why, I suspect the power of headlights was limited to 65w (2000 lumens) before such things came along and blew holes through the intensity debate. Many HID (3000 lumens) and LED are way above that figure, so the power is reduced, HID to 35w and LED to 22w to keep them legal....

Lazer lights are described by BMW as "1000 times brighter than LED"......

Great for driving BY, terrible for driving TOWARDS.

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Having just negotiated my way around the back streets of Santander I can attest that here it appears to be EVERYONE has priority over everyone else ESPECIALLY over English tourists trying to follow a sat nag AND avoid the suicidal moped riders who I am sure have NO sense of fear or self preservation whatsoever!!
> 
> Andy


Thanks for the warning Andy - I'm ddue there in a few weeks.

I've to meet my niece and partner off the boat - anyone know the closest I can get where the 2 motorhomes can meet up?


----------

